# uploading file size issue



## thefunkyP (May 24, 2008)

I'm wanting to upload photos that are larger, but not sure how.
This photo is a 4x6 at 72 resolution.  How can I enlarge this photo without losing too much quality and fit the 250Kb upload limit?





Thanks for the help


----------



## jrc (May 24, 2008)

After a photo has been sized down you realy can not size it back up or will be not very clear.   Send me the large photo and I will size it for you.

jim


----------



## toolcrazy (May 24, 2008)

The forum file limit is 100kb. I don't know what the gallery limit is.


----------



## gerryr (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thefunkyP_
> 
> I'm wanting to upload photos that are larger, but not sure how.
> This photo is a 4x6 at 72 resolution.  How can I enlarge this photo without losing too much quality and fit the 250Kb upload limit?
> ...



What software are you using to resize the photos?  Sending the original to someone else for them to resize, in the long run, doesn't do you any good because you don't learn anything.


----------



## randyrls (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thefunkyP_
> 
> I'm wanting to upload photos that are larger, but not sure how.
> This photo is a 4x6 at 72 resolution.  How can I enlarge this photo without losing too much quality and fit the 250Kb upload limit?
> ...



Ben;   What photo software are you using?

Make sure you save an original un-touched photo somewhere.  Then copy the photo somewhere else and only work on the copy.  JPGs file format is "lossy"; that means that everytime you open, edit, and save the file you lose detail.

You want to first resize the photo to 800 x 600 pixels with 72DPI.  If you have an option, use "Bi-linear" resize.

Then save the file with compression.  I have found that 40% compression works well.  Some programs have a "wizard" that will allow you to balance the file size against the clarity of the photo.  You should be able to get within the file size limit.


----------

